# Miracle Year (TV Renewals and Cancellations)



## J-Sun (May 7, 2013)

(This post is about US network TV but, for this thread, any TV show is fair game, of course.)

It's amazing, incredible, unprecedented! Other than _Sunday Night Football_ I only watch three shows... and they've all been renewed!

My favorite show is probably _*Person of Interest*_ and, after ignoring it for a long time, I've taken to watching _*Elementary*_, which comes on right after _PoI_, both on CBS. My second favorite is probably _*Grimm*_, on NBC.

Shows I like usually have short life spans and genre shows usually have short life spans so, if you combine them and make a genre show I like, its doom is virtually certain and instantaneous. But _PoI_ is science fiction and _Elementary_ is mainstream but SF-friendly, while _Grimm_ is fantasy/horror. So it's pretty amazing to have an SF/F/H show (not to mention two or three!) get renewed. I'm not sure that's happened since _Buffy_ went off the air a decade ago.

But, if you remove the genre or genre-friendly elements, they're all basically cop shows. So that must be the secret.

Anyway - how are your shows doing? Renewed, cancelled, suspended in mid-air?


----------



## Dave (May 7, 2013)

J-Sun said:


> _PoI_ is science fiction...


I've been watching the first Season on download TV. I also like it, but I really wonder if it is Science Fiction. The idea of the Machine itself is science fiction, though such a machine could be possible with a) sufficient money to construct it and enough inputs to keep it supplied with information. The actual stories are really crime and punishment, with the protagonists always only a little ahead of the police. I think what makes it sci-fi is the comic book hero similarities; Reese and Finch could easily be Batman split in half - one a reclusive billionaire, the other a faceless crime fighter, and of course, the Machine is the Bat Computer.

I've only watched half of the first Season, and a random episode I saw some time ago on TV which I haven't reached yet. I like the other characters though - the police officers and the fixer woman - they are not cardboard cut-outs.

The other show I have been watching is *Once Upon a Time*. I'm half way through the second Season on Channel 5 in the UK. I enjoyed first Season much more than the second. It does seem to have been forced somewhat.


----------



## Lenny (May 7, 2013)

I've only lost two shows so far: *Fringe*, which ended it's run earlier this year, and *Futurama*, which won't be returning after this series. It'll soon be four, though, when the remaining eight episodes of *Breaking Bad* are broadcast from August, and when *Dexter* starts its final series at the end of June.

Most of what I watch has been renewed (and *Castle* is expected to be renewed after the finale of the current series): *Archer*, *Bates Motel*, *The Big Bang Theory*, *Game of Thrones*, *Homeland*, *Justified*, *The Newsroom*, *Person of Interest*, *Revolution*, *The Walking Dead*.

Not sure I was that happy about Revolution being renewed, but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt.

I'm waiting on NBC to renew *Community*, and *Hannibal*. Hannibal has a shot, but the future of Community is totally unknown. As much as I love it, Community has been jerked around so much by NBC that I kind of want to see it die a quick death, rather than a lingering death as the quality decreases.

*Defiance *and *Continuum* are the only real unknowns on my list. I wouldn't be surprised to see them both renewed, but it's going to be most of the year before either are announced.


----------



## Connavar (May 7, 2013)

Most of my current favs are hits that are renewed. 

* Person of Interest*,*Breaking Bad*,*Sherlock*,*Continuum*,*Grimm*, *Lost Girl*,* Boardwalk Empire*,*Sons of Anarchy*,*Justified*,* Downton Abbey*,*Homeland, Big Bang Theory, The Newsroom*.

I must thank Canadian Showcase for adding *Continuum* which the best new SF in years and finally a good urban fantasy show in* Lost Girl*

Most of my favs are not air in the same time.  Right now im following on TV,DVD,Netflix only *Continuum,BoardWalk Empire, Grimm,Person of Interest,The Americans*.

Defiance is weak SF i dont care if its cancelled or not.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 7, 2013)

J-Sun said:


> Shows I like usually have short life spans and genre shows usually have short life spans so, if you combine them and make a genre show I like, its doom is virtually certain and instantaneous.


 
This is exactly how my husband feels! He complains about it all the time. I just tell him he watches too much TV, so some of his shows are bound to be cancelled. 

For me, I watch very little TV. Currently the only shows I watch are *The Office*, *Community*, *New Girl*, and *Game of Thrones*. (This is assuming you don't want me to include the toddler shows on Disney Junior ).


----------



## Lenny (May 11, 2013)

So I guess May 10th was the date for the second round of renewal - ABC announced that *Castle* has got a sixth series (no word on the number of episodes. Probably 22), SyFy announced that *Defiance* will be back for a second series of thirteen episodes, and against all odds, NBC has given *Community* a fifth series (thirteen episodes)!

Which means I'm still waiting on NBC for a second series of *Hannibal*, which I imagine will be announced at the end of June (if indeed it is renewed), and on Showcase for a third series of *Continuum*, which again will probably be announced around June/July.


----------



## Connavar (May 12, 2013)

Lenny said:


> So I guess May 10th was the date for the second round of renewal - ABC announced that *Castle* has got a sixth series (no word on the number of episodes. Probably 22), SyFy announced that *Defiance* will be back for a second series of thirteen episodes, and against all odds, NBC has given *Community* a fifth series (thirteen episodes)!
> 
> Which means I'm still waiting on NBC for a second series of *Hannibal*, which I imagine will be announced at the end of June (if indeed it is renewed), and on Showcase for a third series of *Continuum*, which again will probably be announced around June/July.



Contiuum is safe, its the only Canadian show on Showcase to ever get more than 1 million viewers in a channel, country that dont have as many million viewers as bigger country like US.  Season 2 just started too.


----------



## Lenny (May 31, 2013)

Success! NBC has renewed *Hannibal* for a second series of thirteen episodes:

http://www.deadline.com/2013/05/hannibal-renewed-by-nbc-for-second-season/


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 31, 2013)

Most of the shows I liked have been renewed (for a change) it seems as though Lenny is right, that this is indeed a miracle year. As far as genre shows are concerned, most of mine have been listed above.

I would like to add The Neighbors. It started as a rather poor sitcom, but developed quite nicely with a final episode that broke the fourth wall with some fun and guessed starred George Takei and Mark Hamill, and just managed a renewal. 

and non-genre I'm not mentioning!

Just put up a thread to accompany this one - 2013 New Series - What Catches Your Attention?


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 3, 2013)

Dave said:


> I've been watching the first Season on download TV. I also like it, but I really wonder if it is Science Fiction. The idea of the Machine itself is science fiction, though such a machine could be possible with a) sufficient money to construct it and enough inputs to keep it supplied with information. The actual stories are really crime and punishment, with the protagonists always only a little ahead of the police. I think what makes it sci-fi is the comic book hero similarities; Reese and Finch could easily be Batman split in half - one a reclusive billionaire, the other a faceless crime fighter, and of course, the Machine is the Bat Computer.
> 
> I've only watched half of the first Season, and a random episode I saw some time ago on TV which I haven't reached yet. I like the other characters though - the police officers and the fixer woman - they are not cardboard cut-outs.



Agreed - Fusco/Carter and... well, I forget her show name, but Paige Turco plays her... are all very good support.

As far as the Batman angle, I read an article making a really good case for that. While trying to find that article, I also found this and this. So it turns out the creator was pretty much aware of that from the beginning though I wasn't until the tor article pointed it out.

As far as the SF-in-general, it gets more science fictional in the second season (series) but it is definitely a CBS police procedural, too. I think they can co-exist - it being a kind of SF doesn't keep it from being a cop show but it being a cop show doesn't keep it from being SF. Deckard was a cop in Blade Runner.  2013+ New York isn't 2019 Los Angeles as it was depicted and, indeed, the government or corporations may well have far more advanced computers than we know about, but it's at least nominally playing a "what if" using semi-plausible technology so it qualifies (in TV terms) for me.



Perpetual Man said:


> Most of the shows I liked have been renewed (for a change)



Yeah - I don't see many people batting a .1000 but it's really nice to see that most people are getting most of their shows renewed and seem pretty pleased. Season endings can often be a time for generalized misery but not this year, it seems. 



> I would like to add The Neighbors. It started as a rather poor sitcom, but developed quite nicely with a final episode that broke the fourth wall with some fun and guessed starred George Takei and Mark Hamill, and just managed a renewal.



I should maybe give that another try. I used to like _3rd Rock from the Sun_ but this looked awful, The pilot or whatever I watched was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting but still wasn't good enough to make me stick around. But if it's lasting and improving, it might be worth another look after all,



> Just put up a thread to accompany this one - 2013 New Series - What Catches Your Attention?



Sounds good.


----------



## Allegra (Jun 3, 2013)

I am not watching much TV but one that I'm very much looking forward to is *Sherlock* series 3 and *Dexter -* sadly it's going to be the last season. I sincerely hope they don't kill him in the end. 

Also, *Person of Interest*, it is a fun show that is not heavy, like a pleasant snack. I have watched 1st season of *Touch* and *American Horror Story* then lost interest.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm also a fan of *Person of Interest* and *Elementary*. Can't wait to see more of those shows.

Shows I'm looking forward to returning over the next couple of months:

*Copper* -- Police drama set in the 1870s. So excited to get another season of this show.
*Hell on Wheels* -- Western based around the construction of the Union Pacific railroad. Not sure where the show is going though, after the way it ended the second season.
*The Killing* -- 3rd season in a long running serialised police drama. Should be a new case I think. The last murder case took 2 seasons but was really good drama, with emotional connection to the characters.
*Twisted* -- The show isn't anything great, but something about the pilot episode they screened as a promo took my interest even though it is on abc family. 


I'm sad there is only one more episode of *Game of Thrones*, but happy knowing I'll get more of it next year, and more *Doctor Who* in Nov. Glad *Nashville* was renewed, I like the music, and the intrigue of the drama is addicting. Not sure if I'm happy there will be more *Bates Motel* or not, but I'll watch it anyway. Excited for more *Arrow* -- the show started off only average to me, but once I got into it, I started to really enjoy it. *Orphan Black*, the show only just ended, and it left me craving more, so happy to see it will get another season.

*Defiance* was a bit of a let down, yet for some reason I'm still watching it. I suppose I'll keep watching it for some reason...

I'll keep watching *Hannibal* too, although it isn't at the top of my list.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 3, 2013)

J-Sun said:


> I should maybe give that another try. I used to like _3rd Rock from the Sun_ but this looked awful, The pilot or whatever I watched was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting but still wasn't good enough to make me stick around. But if it's lasting and improving, it might be worth another look after all,



I don't think it will ever be another 3rd Rock, but it certainly improves - they even name check 3rd Rock at one point - and as I say the last episode is probably the best of the bunch, the one I'd recommend if you are going to give it another look. (You might miss some of the threads, but it's worth it just for the line, "I was hoping we'd stay here for another 6 or 7 seasons, years I meant years..."


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 7, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> I don't think it will ever be another 3rd Rock, but it certainly improves - they even name check 3rd Rock at one point - and as I say the last episode is probably the best of the bunch, the one I'd recommend if you are going to give it another look. (You might miss some of the threads, but it's worth it just for the line, "I was hoping we'd stay here for another 6 or 7 seasons, years I meant years..."



Is that the main male alien delivering that line? Seems like it ought to be his line and he seems like he'd be one of the strengths of the show if it was good.

Seems to be up on hulu - if my net connection will ever straighten out, I'll give some a try.


----------



## soulsinging (Jun 8, 2013)

Lenny said:


> des, and against all odds, NBC has given *Community* a fifth series (thirteen episodes)!



More importantly, they're bringing back Dan Harmon, so there's hope season 5 might actually live up to the quality of the first 3. Season 4 was pitiful.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes!! I went away last weekend and came back to that news. Brilliant stuff.  I wonder if Harmon can tempt his writing team back, too?

Despite the terrible fourth series, you can't help but feel slightly sorry for the series four showrunners - they were saddled with an incredibly complex show, and told to keep it going. They may have been fans, but fans are rarely the best writers for a show.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 13, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> I don't think it will ever be another 3rd Rock, but it certainly improves - they even name check 3rd Rock at one point - and as I say the last episode is probably the best of the bunch, the one I'd recommend if you are going to give it another look. (You might miss some of the threads, but it's worth it just for the line, "I was hoping we'd stay here for another 6 or 7 seasons, years I meant years..."



Turns out hulu had already removed all but the last five or so and I watched all but one of those (skipping something that was described as having singing). It's definitely an ABC show, but It's all right. The people playing Larry Bird and Jackie Joyner-Kersee are really good. But I can hardly manage to watch the stuff I really like so I won't be adding it to the schedule but it was interesting to try out.


----------



## Handsome John (Jun 14, 2013)

Warren_Paul said:


> *Orphan Black*, the show only just ended, and it left me craving more, so happy to see it will get another season.



I am very much enjoying this show and not just because the same attractive woman gets to play multiple attractive characters...


----------



## Lenny (Jun 21, 2013)

And finally, at the start of June *Continuum* was renewed for a third series:

http://www.showcase.ca/blogs/1804/coming-to-showcase-in-201314

I'm very pleased, and somewhat amazed, that the vast majority of the shows I watch have been renewed. Even the two that have been cancelled in the past few months have been rumoured to be finishing this time around for quite a while - *Futurama* was renewed, all those years ago (2009!), for only four sets of thirteen episodes, and when *Dexter* got a seventh series, a fair few people involved were saying that it would end after series eight.

I'm not looking forward to next year. I can see four or five, maybe even six of the shows that were renewed this year being cancelled, probably because viewing figures keep dropping.


----------



## Allegra (Jun 21, 2013)

Lenny said:


> I'm not looking forward to next year. I can see four or five, maybe even six of the shows that were renewed this year being cancelled, probably because viewing figures keep dropping.


 
Worry not, Lenny. Something new and good will pop up. The booming of TV series truly unleashed the talents of writers, filmmakers and actors and is providing massive opportunities they never dreamed of. Just count how many excellent shows have come out. I only wonder how the big screen productions will keep up.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 22, 2013)

Handsome John said:


> I am very much enjoying this show and not just because the same attractive woman gets to play multiple attractive characters...


 

I thought it was great how she can play all those different roles seamlessly. A very talented actress.


----------

